# [A]Durotan - Die Edle Garde sucht neue Mitglieder



## Anaiya (9. November 2014)

Seid gegrüßt,

eine alte Gilde stellt sich eventuellen neuen Mitgliedern vor. Ohne grosse Regeln steht das Spiel und der Spaß selbst im Vordergrund. Mit Erfahrung und netten Spielern kann man gemeinsam viel erreichen.

Die Gildenleitung und die Urväter der Gilde haben von den 10 Jahren World of Warcraft 8 Jahre mehr oder weniger aktiv gespielt. Meistens wurde es immer zum Ende eines Addons ruhiger in der Gilde. Zum Ende von MOP ist die Gilde leider sehr verwaist.

Anlässlich von WOD möchten wir die Gilde wieder beleben und hoffen, nette neue Mitspieler zu finden. Wir sind teilweise schon Ü40 gehören also zu den älteren Semestern, d.h. aber nicht dass wir keine jungen Spieler aufnehmen, denn das Alter sagt nicht unbedingt etwas über geistige Reife aus. Außerdem spielt bei uns schon die zweite Generation mit, wir sind also sehr familiär eingestellt.

Wir haben zur Zeit 94 Chars, die sich auf gute 10 Spieler verteilen, von denen 5 gerade aktiv sind, Ihr merkt, dass wir dringend frischen Wind in unserer Gilde benötigen.

Um auf den Eingangssatz zurückzukommen: Wir sind nach dem Motto "Spiel was, wie und wann es dir gefällt" unterwegs. Wir machen keinem Vorschriften wie er zu skillen hat oder welchen Beruf sein Charakter ergreifen soll. Das Gildenleben soll durch Spiel und Spass bestimmt werden.

Was Raids angeht, sind wir zwar nicht unerfahren, können aber aktuell auf keine Organisatoren zurückgreifen und hoffen, auch wieder Mitspieler zu finden, die daran Spaß haben und trotzdem eine lockere und vor allem zwanglose Athmosphäre suchen und nicht in Rage verfallen, wenn nicht jede Woche ein Raid stattfindet. Wer also eine Hardcore-Progress-Gilde sucht, wird bei uns mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht glücklich werden.

Wir bieten ein eigenes TS und ein Forum unter http://wowgilden.net/eg, welches zwar wirklich schon ein wenig antik und eingestaubt ist, aber bei entsprechender Nutzung wieder entstaubt werden könnte. Helft doch mit es zu entstauben und nutzt es, um Euch dort zu bewerben, wir freuen uns auf Euch. 

Ich danke für Eure Aufmerksamkeit,
bis bald ingame.


----------



## Anaiya (17. November 2014)




----------



## Anaiya (1. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, nachdem wir schon wieder Neuzugänge verzeichnen können, denke ich ist mal wieder ein Push erlaubt


----------



## Anaiya (18. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

 

haben inzwischen 4 nette, neue Mitglieder für uns gewinnen können. Wir würden uns über weitere Mitspieler freuen, schaut mal bei uns vorbei. Wir wünschen Euch fröhliche aber auch besinnliche Weihnachten und ein tolles neues Jahr 2015.

 

Viele Grüße


----------



## markus.begyn (19. Dezember 2014)

Auf welchem server seid ihr bitte


----------



## Anaiya (20. Dezember 2014)

Steht in der Überschrift des Themas: Durotan auf Allianzseite


----------



## Anaiya (4. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

 

zunächst wünsche ich allen Forumsmitgliedern ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr 2015 

 

Dann mein eigentliches Anliegen:

 

Bei uns hat sich gestern ein nettes Paar auf der Homepage beworben, ich hatte diese gelesen und meine Antwort auf heute verschoben, da ich grad auf dem Sprung zu einem Kinobesuch war. Heute stelle ich fest, dass der Berwerbungspost gelöscht ist.

 

Falls es absichtlich passiert ist, schade, dass der Wunsch nach stressfreiem Spielen anscheinend nicht Ernst gemeint war, wenn man nicht einmal 16 h auf eine Antwort warten kann.

 

Falls die Bewerbung unabsichtlich gelöscht wurde, würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn sich dieses Paar doch nochmal bei mir meldet, auch gern direkt ingame, ich würde Euch gern in unsere Gilde einladen.

 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Anaiya (15. Januar 2015)

Ist mal wieder Zeit für einen Push


----------

